# 15 Jan 2012 Offshore Report



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Had a few new friends join me today offshore, forecast was for 1-2ft swells, was welcomed with 3-4ft swells for the first few hours. As time passed the swells subsided back to 1-2 and the wind calmed down eventually. However because the seas were so kind to us early on we ended up staying within 5-8nm of shore.

We ended up catching about 2 dozen AJ's on jigs alone (none meeting 30" other than those that broke us off, we can hope right?), what a thrill of a time that was! We also caught a nice handful of Red Porgies, a few White Snapper and a Black Sea Bass, not to mention a monster Red Snapper!

Overall a great day on the water, too bad we couldn't land those keeper AJ's that were probably staying a little farther offshore.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Enjoyed it, thanks again! Hopefully we can find some bigger AJ's next time.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, Adam I thought it was you, will give you a call in a couple of days, let's try to go far before I am due back out again.
E.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Frenchy said:


> Thanks for sharing, Adam I thought it was you, will give you a call in a couple of days, let's try to go far before I am due back out again.
> E.


Sure thing


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job Wacky! We got out to diving, do to last minute trying to get a diver in the morning when one was sick, we didn't launch till around 11am, but was calm for us all day, getting better as the day went. We went about13 miles.

Looks like you guys had a fun time!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks again for the opp to go out, i had a blast. Im always down to pitch in for a day on the water! gonna cook up that sea bass this weekend.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks again for the invite - had a blast! Those AJ's were fun, cannot wait to get into the "big uns". Going to give the jig fabrication a try this week. Will let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Clay-Doh said:


> Nice job Wacky! We got out to diving, do to last minute trying to get a diver in the morning when one was sick, we didn't launch till around 11am, but was calm for us all day, getting better as the day went. We went about13 miles.
> 
> Looks like you guys had a fun time!


 Thanks Clay! We had alot of fun and like you said the water was getting better and better throughout the day, we stuck to our agenda though and came in about 2pm. 
How did you do, get you some good catch?


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

are yall on a public wreck?? and does anyone know a good website that has a good article or video on how to jig the Right way??


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

no right way to jig really, first time i jigged was in my yak and all i did was drop the jig to the bottom, start reeling and every other revolution i would jerk the rod tip upward. has worked for me so far.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

how fast do you typically reel?


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

It's one of those things you can't do fast enough, the method I use is jerk the rod up and then point it back to the water, while dropping the tip you reel up the slack as fast as you can and jerk the rod up again, not little jerks but 4-5ft jerks... Once you pass the zone you are fishing let the line back out and do it again... AJ's can't stand the fast action... But I also learned there is more than one techniques that works


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

wackydaddy said:


> It's one of those things you can't do fast enough, the method I use is jerk the rod up and then point it back to the water, while dropping the tip you reel up the slack as fast as you can and jerk the rod up again, not little jerks but 4-5ft jerks... Once you pass the zone you are fishing let the line back out and do it again... AJ's can't stand the fast action... But I also learned there is more than one techniques that works


Lets work on those techniques again soon. I just got a bunch of jigs and working on some ideas for building more.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice mess of fish!


----------



## skays (Jul 4, 2009)

Were the AJ's handling close to structure?


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

osborne311 said:


> Lets work on those techniques again soon. I just got a bunch of jigs and working on some ideas for building more.


Lets plan 18 or 19 February, I want to check out the tackle swap and fishing seminar the following weekend.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

do the 19 as i will be back in town then


----------

